# Low Inner Eyebrow/Glabella = Masculine Look



## SHARK (Jan 25, 2019)

Glabella is basically the inner half of your eyebrows. You want these low or downturned to have a masculine eye area.

Some Good Examples. Notice how *the inner half of their eyebrow is slanted down*.



























Imagine raising these guys' inner eyebrow up, making no other adjustments. You can probably visualize how they look more beta. (If someone could morph that I would be awesome)

---------

Now some guys have straight eyebrows, with their inner eyebrow not tilting down, but for them their whole supraorbital is low and flat. So it's really more about having a low inner brow than anything.

Example












What You Can Do:

1) Permasquint. This option sucks cuz people can tell you are squinting. It's more about the bone being shaped to a natural squint, but it's better than nothing.

idk what else can be done tbh.

What about Chico Lachowski? Shut up he is a rare exception.


----------



## Kenma (Jan 25, 2019)

It's the bone underneath that gives that look.




https://www.realself.com/question/new-york-ny-bigger-brow-ridge-filler-implant


----------



## SHARK (Jan 25, 2019)

Kenma said:


> It's the bone underneath that gives that look.
> View attachment 15950
> 
> https://www.realself.com/question/new-york-ny-bigger-brow-ridge-filler-implant


Yes let me make clear that it's bone you need not just eyebrows.

If filler can help significantly that's a game changer tbh. But I'm guessing it barely does anything


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Jan 25, 2019)

supposedly having that "flat eyebrow look" is caused due to a prominent brow ridge *ahem* repeatedly hitting your brow ridge makes it bigger.*ahem*


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Soalian (Mar 16, 2021)

I have this problem, aka flat glabella.

People make the mistake of going straight for whole brow ridge implants/fillers, when really only the infra-glabellar crease (nasofrontal angle) matters for aesthetics.

Bone smashing is a possibility, but takes time.

A solution can be infra-glabellar hyaluronic fillers, however it's high risk because of the nerve being straight in the middle.


----------

